# Halloween - Bargain of the Century



## Royd Wood (Oct 30, 2012)

Take a look at this spooky back garden

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/halloween-...set-has-24-000-graves-in-garden-30102012.html


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2012)

I would buy it in an instant.  What a lovely house and you couldn't have better neighbors.  They will never make any noise and the goats could keep the yard nice and clean.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 31, 2012)

Doesn't mention the square-footage nor the acreage.  But yeah, the neighbors would be quiet.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 31, 2012)

I could live there, no problem.  What they don't mention, and this would be the deal-breaker for me, would I have to allow "visitors" access to the grave sites?  My privacy is too important to me to allow that.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd love to have a house w/ that much character.  Awesome.  Thanks for sharing~!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2012)

That is cool. Definitely some income potential too. Of course no rent from the current tenants in the back.


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Of course no rent from the current tenants in the back.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 31, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I could live there, no problem.  What they don't mention, and this would be the deal-breaker for me, would I have to allow "visitors" access to the grave sites?  My privacy is too important to me to allow that.


Good point.  I'm amused that no one found it particularly creepy.  One thing about having goats is you can always chalk them up to the things that go bump in the night.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 1, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Of course no rent from the current tenants in the back.


x2


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 1, 2012)

Very cool looking house.  Wouldn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 1, 2012)

You could put up a sign on the driveway ead End; 

The garden has lots of sole and could be discribed as Peacefull


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Very quiet location, you'll sleep like the dead.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> You could put up a sign on the driveway ead End;
> 
> The garden has lots of sole and could be discribed as Peacefull


      

Now that your the "raker" you have become a bit scary!


So I guess I am the only one who finds it kinda creepy and gross at the same time! AND it is so messy, just look at the tombstones all knocked over. AND you just know the goats won't eat around the grave markers so I would spend all day weed wacking. That is truly scary!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 1, 2012)

The tenants were dying to live there.  Good thing the house doesn't have any skeletons in the closet.  And no, I don't have a ghost of a chance at the bid.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 2, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> The tenants were dying to live there.  Good thing the house doesn't have any skeletons in the closet.  And no, I don't have a ghost of a chance at the bid.


 Funny


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southern - yes creepy and no new holes dug sinse 1937 so no wonder the stones are falling over


----------

